# Solved: How do I save songs I have on windows media player to my computer?



## dannywuzhere (Jun 4, 2011)

I just bought a song for a movie for a project I'm making and its on windows media player, and when I try to put it in the movie, on windows movie maker, its not under "My music"
How can I get it there? Thanks in advance!


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

In WMP right-click on the song and click "Open File Location". That will show where the file is located.

Either copy or move the file to My Music.


----------



## dannywuzhere (Jun 4, 2011)

stantley said:


> In WMP right-click on the song and click "Open File Location". That will show where the file is located.
> 
> Either copy or move the file to My Music.


Thanks, but what do you mean by click the song?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

You said the song is "on windows media player" so you should see the song in the Window Media Player Library. 

Select the song and right-click on it.


----------



## dannywuzhere (Jun 4, 2011)

stantley said:


> You said the song is "on windows media player" so you should see the song in the Window Media Player Library.
> 
> Select the song and right-click on it.


Sorry for the stupidity, but where is the Window Media Player Library?


----------



## dannywuzhere (Jun 4, 2011)

All it says when I right click the song on the menu i have is Play, Remove from list, and Properties.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Then open up a search box and enter the song name and search your computer for the location of the song.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

dannywuzhere said:


> Sorry for the stupidity, but where is the Window Media Player Library?


When you open WMP there are tabs at the top: "Now Playing" "Library" "Rip" "Burn" "Sync" "Media Guide". Click on "Library".



dannywuzhere said:


> All it says when I right click the song on the menu i have is Play, Remove from list, and Properties.


When you click on "Properties" it will show you the file location.


----------



## dannywuzhere (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok it says the file location is "wmpcd://0/6"
How do I get to that?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

That means the track is on a CD. Use WMP to rip the CD to Mp3 files which should put them in My Music.


----------

